# Rem. 870 Super Mag MISFIRE!!!



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I'm not usually the guy to be complaining ... but this really chaps my A**. 

Yesterday while on a dove hunt, my 870 super mag decided it didn't want to play anymore. I don't know how it happened, but while trying to eject a shell another one misfired in the action and left my gun toasted. You can't really tell from the pictures, but it tore up the inside pretty good. The gun is done. The crazy thing was, everything in the shell blew out, including the pellets. I don't know whether they went sideways or down, but luckily no one was around me. Has this happened to anyone before? And more importantly, will Remington replace or fix the gun under warranty, considering it is only 9 months old??


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

****! were you using reloads? my buddy blew up a deer rifle last year with reloads. one had miss fired and was loged in the barrel and when he went to shot the next round, i'm sure you know what happen. your gun looks new compared to what his looked like after that. glad no one got hurt


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

look at the firing cap. looks like something hit it besides the firing pin. though it would look like a dot on the cap?


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

No reloads ... I bought these shells 2 hours earlier at Academy. You see how the spent hull is lodged in between the action and the second shell? the metal casing on the spent hull, which was the first shot, lined up perfectly with the firing cap and blew it up. 

Btw, hope you buddy was okay.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

you got me on this one. glad your ok. my buddy was ok too, but his gun is HISTORY!!! blew out the clip,stock off the gun and ruined everything. he was drinking and reloading some shells and forgot to put powder in one. the cap pushed the bullet just into the barrel and he didn't snap that this is what happen until it was to late. i could not believe what power these things have. i would call REM and talk to them about it. matbe they have had this happen before and can tell you why. good luck and good hunting


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Man, i'm glad your okay!



iridered2003 said:


> you got me on this one. glad your ok. my buddy was ok too, but his gun is HISTORY!!! blew out the clip,stock off the gun and ruined everything. he was drinking and reloading some shells and forgot to put powder in one. the cap pushed the bullet just into the barrel and he didn't snap that this is what happen until it was to late. i could not believe what power these things have. i would call REM and talk to them about it. matbe they have had this happen before and can tell you why. good luck and good hunting


Drinking and hand loading? uh , NO FRIGGIN WAY, that is beyond STUPID! I'm sure you told him the same thing.....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

b.lullo said:


> Well, I'm not usually the guy to be complaining ... but this really chaps my A**.
> 
> Yesterday while on a dove hunt, my 870 super mag decided it didn't want to play anymore. I don't know how it happened, but while trying to eject a shell another one misfired in the action and left my gun toasted. You can't really tell from the pictures, but it tore up the inside pretty good. The gun is done. The crazy thing was, everything in the shell blew out, including the pellets. I don't know whether they went sideways or down, but luckily no one was around me. Has this happened to anyone before? And more importantly, will Remington replace or fix the gun under warranty, considering it is only 9 months old??


 I have the same gun that i won at a DU banquet last year, don't think i'll be keeping it around anymore, any offer's....hehehe! Dangit man, God was surely with you!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

*i told him hes a IDIOT!*

i told my buddy its not a good thing to drink and reload or drive, but hes his own man???



catchysumfishy said:


> Man, i'm glad your okay!
> 
> Drinking and hand loading? uh , NO FRIGGIN WAY, that is beyond STUPID! I'm sure you told him the same thing.....


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah i'm gonna have to a have a lil talk with the guys over at Remington. This is the second Rem. that's given me problems in the past year. No mas for me. Any of ya'll have a good recommendation for a shotgun around or under $400. With teal season a week away, it's imperative I buy a new gun within the next few days.


----------



## BullDawg1122 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Gun*

I have one and I didn't have this problem. The problem I had was when I would shoot and I pumped the gun it would either not put a shell in the chamber or it would somehow kick a good shell out of the magazine to the ground. This would happen probably 9 out 10 times. I felt throwing it into the water or making it a good boat anchor. It was not even 6 months old and I probably shot a box of shells thru it. I end up taking to a gunsmith and he told me he couldn't find anything wrong with it. Took it back out and same thing. I end up giving to my dad because he knew somebody on Remington's board. That was a year ago and I haven't went to pick it up yet. It sounds like a design flaw !!!!


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

Man, I am glad you are ok. From the pictures it could have been bad. It doesn't look as if anything that was in the shell that fired came out of the end(where it should have). Other odditys: shell did not eject-was the action at its most rearward point, it should have been, from the way its positioned. It looks like the first shell didn't completly leave the ejection port, before the next was atempting to go into breech. I am guessing you have never had a problem with a shell failing to eject before now. Strange, now I have to go home and mess with both of my 870's. Again, I am glad you are ok.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Bulldawg, i've had that same problem with this gun as well. This MIGHT be the 7th box i've put through it, maybe not even that many to be honest. I just think Remington as a whole has gone down the tubes. The quality of their guns has gone to hell. I, along with my 2 main huntin buddies, own 11-87s. Each one of us, like clock work, has had the same problem with each of our guns. 3 out of 3? And now this one. That's more than just a coincidence.


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

Might try a Browning BPS. I've owned several and never had any major problems with them.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Deadeye, yeah I'm pretty sure the action was at it's most rearward point. I can see where you're coming from though. It was a crazy feeling. The split second the action started it's forward motion, the shell blew. 

Yeah coastalgriff, i sure do like the looks of the BPS. I'm gonna have to go give it a look today.


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

If I can't tear one up I'm not sure anyone can.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Pretty sure I know exactly what happened with it, but first I'd like to offer cathysumfishy $50 for his... 

Two things that could have happened involve a spent shell. One, and the most likely, you short shucked the action (didn't bring the pump back enough to cause the ejector to toss the shell), or two, the claws didn't bring the spent hull back so it could be ejected (either the shell jammed, or it just slipped). Both happen a lot with 2 3/4 shells and light loads. Problem is that with 2 3/4 shells you can sometimes load that second shell in the action because the action is so long (since it is designed to handle 3 1/2s). If that happens, the second shell usually just jams with an open action, no harm done. It is possible that if rammed forward hard enough something could hit the primer and cause the shell to fire. Freak accident, but I could see it happening. 

Another thing that could have happened is that the action tried to load two shells at once, I've had that happen once or twice with light loads, but it jams right out of the magazine. Not sure how they could get up to the barrel.

Another possibility, is that the shell in the barrell misfired (the destroyed shell in the pic), and you only got a fizzle. That can make the brass buldge and jam in the barrell. Reflex tells you to pump and get a fresh shell, and when you jammed home the second shell (the one that looks properly fired in the picture) something caused the primer to ignite and fire. That'll blow up a gun's action for sure.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sometimes its better to own the cheapest shotgun you can find. i was in the market for a shoot-gun, but now i will have to look a little harder into what i should buy? i want one for the home if you know what i mean, but i need one that works the first time. hold on, my gun jammed. robber walks away smiling at you. **** REM!


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey you can have this one iridered!! You can shoot forwards and sideways simutaneously!!! :cheers: That way they can't surround you.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks! i can killthe robber and myself with one shot. no thanks, but thanks for the offer. really hope REM will work with you on this. its sad to say the least. i have a REM 177cal pelletgun and had nothing but good luck with it. it loves them pigons


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

A Benelli Nova is a pretty good shotgun and they are reasonably priced. They shoot up to 3 1/2.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

That really could have been bad. That gun should not have been able to slide a live shell from the magazine into the chamber until the chamber was cleared. I would want some answers and solutions from Remington. They should consider themselves lucky nobody was injured. Don't waste your time with a local retailer. I would contact Remington directly. I also wouldn't send it back to them until I had a local gunsmith take a look and give you his opininion on what caused the failure.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

path, thats the best thing to do. i can see it now if you send it in, REM says, it most have got lost in the mail???? i really think REM will work with him myself, but you never know. may have a couple of gunsmiths look at it to be able to have 2 or 3 opininons on the matter


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm feeling better and better about my decision to go with a Beretta. Sure they cost more but they most likely won't blow off an appendage. I'm very fond of my appendages.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*I would be willing to bet,,,,*

you did short shuck the shell. Just bad luck it happened to hit the primer, not cap, of the shell being loaded. I have seen many, many folks over the years jam a pump, not just a Remington, due to short stroking the pump in the heat of shooting birds.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I have owned Remington Shotguns and rifles all of my life with absolutely no problems, so have most if not all of my friends and family. The basic 870 design has been around at least 50 years. If there were a flaw, it would have shown up long before now. It is possible you got a bad one, but operator error is also possible. The 870 is historically one of the most reliable and rugged shotguns made. There are millions and millions of the Wingmasters, Expresses, and Supermags out there in service, yet this is the first I have heard about any problems. Usually, the #1 cause of 1100 Jam is not cleaning properly or not putting the parts back together properly. In my opinion, Remington is one of the best shotgun and rifle manufactures out there. I assure you this IS NOT a widespread problem. Perhaps a lemon, but Im leaning to short jacking, or perhaps something unusual we have overlooked. Remington has a good customer service record, contact them. Please let us know what they say. After working at a skeet and trap range for many years, I assure you the 870 and 1100 are some of the most reliable shotguns ever made. I have never scene an 870 do that, even after pulling thousands and thousands of rounds of skeet and trap, or heard of it either till now.


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

maybe the new 870's arent made as well as the old ones from years ago.

I bought two 12gauge 3 inch mags 870 Wingmasters back in the 70's

and hunted them many years, hard and long and they never missed a lick even with

marsh mud in the actions. I shot handloaded copper BB's and later switched to

factory steel loads when the law changed requiring steel. 

Back then they didnt come with variable or threaded chokes so I have

one with 26 inch improved cyl and the other 28 inch modified both w/ vented ribs.

Used the improved cyl for duckhunts and the modified when targeting geese. I

liked them so much I sold my Rem 1100 auto.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I have an 870 12 ga. that has had the snot shot out of it without any problems, got it around 72 -73 it has a vent rib 30" full choke barrel. I would let the people at remington have a look at it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

i have a 70's wingmaster, first year express, and super mag., the actions on the latter two are quite a bit sloppier than the original wingmaster! Maybe just the ones i have, but there is a difference! I have alway's been a strong believer in working the pumps hard and you shouldn't have a problem with them sloppy or not!


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

when I get a new shotty, I put the gun in the water and fill it with mud. Cycle the action a bunch. It wears the parts in pretty good and makes it slide real nice after a good cleaning and oiling. I think there are a range of tolerances and that a gun needs to be worn before it performs best.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*No problem to speak of*

I have a 20 3 inch magnum 870 pump I purchased in 1979 and have had some problems but only when I short jack after firing a shell it will jam with both shells. It's normally operator error but nothing like you experienced. Glad your allright and Remington should help you with another 870/ Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

If you haven't already, Get on you knees put your hands together and thank the allmighty creator of everything for looking after you.

I can't speak for the newer 870's but the one I had 10 years ago (bought late 80's, given to a cousin) has been problem free.

I used a BPS w 3" and 3 1/2" shells for Pheasant, Duck and Geese in Eastern South Dakota while I was living up there. Good Gun. HEAVY. But mine was one of the early ones which shared a reciever between the 12 and 10 ga. and the extra weight helped reduced recoil.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah I'm gonna speak with the guys at Remington and I will definitely let all of yall know what happens with this whole thing. Short shucking the shell is a definite possibility, i'll be honest. But as stated earlier, this is a design flaw for letting another round enter the chamber prematurely. I originally bought this gun because i've heard it's the workhorse of all shotguns and lasts a lifetime, which I don't doubt at all. Just a freak accident I suppose. But Boy was I close to what could of been some serious carnage. Tonight, as a I was showing my dad what had happened, I thought about what would of happened if it had blown into the shell still in the magazine which was only an inch away.  That would of been VERY ugly.


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

870 Wingmaster period, no problems, sometimes you can't improve perfection.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

It looks like a screwdriver or knife mark on the primer. If you were trying to pry out a jammed shell and put enough force on the primer of the other round with a knife or screwdriver, I can see how it could happen. Were you trying to clear the gun with a tool of some kind?


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Sea-Slug - 
No, i was swingin on a bird and this happened literally a half second after the first shot. It was when I was trying to cycle another round into the gun. It was as if you had a gun on your shoulder, closed your eyes, and someone else pulled the trigger without you knowing. It scared the **** out of me. After sitting there for a second startled, I looked at my gun and it was exactly how it looked in the picture I originally posted. The mark you see was caused from the metal cap on the spent hull falling directly on the firing cap of the second round and setting it off. Like I said, freak accident. Does this make sense?


----------



## bcspider (Aug 23, 2005)

It looks to me that the shell sticking out of the action was the first shell shot and the extractor claw did not release the spent shell or the shell was not allowed to eject due to short stroke. The rim of the first shell hit the primer of the second and with the action unlocked it blew back out of the chamber.

bcspider


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Give thanks no one was hurt. I am sure Remington will look into it if you contact them. If there is a problem, they will want to know. I know they did have extractor problems on the 1187 early on, and the new bottom eject automatic has a few issues I have heard about, but the 870 and 1100 have always been rock solid reliable. They may repair or replace the gun if it was a mechanical failure. Please keep us informed, there are alot of us out here who own an 870.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

bcspider said:


> It looks to me that the shell sticking out of the action was the first shell shot and the extractor claw did not release the spent shell or the shell was not allowed to eject due to short stroke. The rim of the first shell hit the primer of the second and with the action unlocked it blew back out of the chamber.
> 
> bcspider


Yup, I could see that!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

sorry to hear about your REM probs. My dad gave me my first 870 when I was 8 years old. to this day, no probs at all. guess over the years design has changed. Im sure REM will take care of this for you. glad you werent hurt


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

I am glad you weren't hurt. I agree with capt first post though. I think it was short stroked and the spent round stayed there and since it was a mag there was room to load another. I have the same gun not a mag. I did the exact same thing for the first time at a skeet shoot a few weeks ago. It didn't get another round in there like yours did though. 

I was able to clear that jam and still shoot the last 'bird' making it the only time I have ever shot 10/10. Of course I only shoot skeet about every 2-3 years at this shoot so I am just having fun out there. I sucked the rest of the time..LOL Come on dove season.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

it appears the spent hull got hung in the action and shoved forward and sideways into the second shotshell that was trying to be chambered-hence the sideways (-) mark on the primer. it is a result from the brass rim making enough contact and force to ignite the primer. glad you are ok. i would send to remington with all the componets after you have set up a return authorization with them. they are good folks and i can tell you that the 870-old or new-are solid firearms. i have 3 of them and have done more stupid stuff to them throughout the last 35 years. i am only 44 so i have some good stories all these years lugging them around. again, glad you are ok.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I wonder if your shells had soft primers??? It should be very difficult to make one go off just by mashing something into it. The firing pin is like driving a nail into it...and sometimes that does not even make them go boom.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have 2 youth model 20 gauges in the 870. That is very concerning to say the least that my kids could be involved with something like this.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

BullDawg1122 said:


> I have one and I didn't have this problem. The problem I had was when I would shoot and I pumped the gun it would either not put a shell in the chamber or it would somehow kick a good shell out of the magazine to the ground. This would happen probably 9 out 10 times. I felt throwing it into the water or making it a good boat anchor. It was not even 6 months old and I probably shot a box of shells thru it. I end up taking to a gunsmith and he told me he couldn't find anything wrong with it. Took it back out and same thing. I end up giving to my dad because he knew somebody on Remington's board. That was a year ago and I haven't went to pick it up yet. It sounds like a design flaw !!!!


I have heard about this feeding design flaw and it appears to only be with guns designed as supermags from all of the posts I have read on various firearms message boards. I would suspect a feeding issue when switching to shorter (2 3/4) inch rounds.

Personally (This is my opinion) I don't know why you'd want to even bother with a supermag if you aren't hunting geese. I hunt everything except geese with a 20 Ga. 3 In. mag and have never had a single issue with feeding or round performance. I know what my gun will do, pattern it every year, and am deadly out to about 45 yards with the right load on any duck/teal. No recoil fatigue either... Just my $.02


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Were those 3 1/2 inch shells? Hard to tell from the pic, but it looks like they may have been....


----------



## TexasTshirt (Jun 29, 2008)

Mine has been very reliable with 3" and 3.5" loads. No so much with 2 3/4".


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I have 2 youth model 20 gauges in the 870. That is very concerning to say the least that my kids could be involved with something like this.


I'll gladly buy one from ya on the cheap so that you can atleast get something out of it.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

I appreciate all the kind words from you guys. Seattleman - these were 2 3/4" shells. REM 7 1/2 shot dove loads. The reason I went with the super mag was because it's one gun that can do it all. I would like to have multiple guns, say for instance one for dove/duck and one for geese, but being a young college student that luxury hasn't come yet. Also, the 3 1/2" comes in handy when throwin a slug through it or 00 buck shot.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Good golly this is an old thread ... but to any of you who remember this, I now have an update. Remington did in fact warrent this as an manufacturing accident. After the gun was sent in to the company, they "refurbished" it and sent it back to me, free of charge. I've been shooting it for some time now and it's just like new. They did a great job handling this situation and taking the time to send a quality gun back to me. Anyways, just wanted to let yall know the outcome. So if you ever have a gun malfunction on you, whatever the case may be, do your best to push for a replacement.

-B.Lullo


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

First- I have never owned an 870 Super-Mag. I have owned many Remington's and still do. I own several 870 Wingmasters and 1100's. I never had 1 problem in 30 years with any of them.
I worked at a gun range on the skeet and trap fields for many years. Ask anyone who has seen mega-thousands of rounds fired in shotguns, Remingtons are hands down the most dependible shotguns on the market. Everyone I used to work with will tell you the same. Now this was 25 years ago. When I was younger, I would pull skeet all day every day for entire summers and weekends. I repaired shotguns on the side for extra cash. Winchester kept me in Business. Remingtons can be fixed usually out on the field in 5 minutes. Most common problems on 1100's, tuning fork jumping out or dirty trigger assembly. Or if someone takes the barrell off, they turn the rings upside down. The 870 is almost bulletproff, no pun intended.
The primer is a 209 primer it appears, not a soft primer. I am not sure, but I believe the gun was short-jacked. It is easy to do I understand in the long travel of a 3.5" using 2.75" shells. It appears the gun was short-jacked, and obviously the next rim edge of the next shell brass was forced into the primer. I am glad you are Ok. Try Remington Customer service, they used to be very easy to work with and stand behind there stuff. I am afraid they will tell you it was short-jacked, and thus it was not material or workmanship, but operator error.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

bcspider said:


> It looks to me that the shell sticking out of the action was the first shell shot and the extractor claw did not release the spent shell or the shell was not allowed to eject due to short stroke. The rim of the first shell hit the primer of the second and with the action unlocked it blew back out of the chamber.
> 
> bcspider


Exactly...that looks like the best explination.

I have three 870 expresses, an old 12gau. 3", a new 12gau. 3 1/2" synthetic mag, and a 20gau. youth set up with a rifled/scoped barrel and never had any problem with any of them...also an old 1100 20gau. no problem.

Frank


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Oceola said:


> Exactly...that looks like the best explination.
> 
> I have three 870 expresses, an old 12gau. 3", a new 12gau. 3 1/2" synthetic mag, and a 20gau. youth set up with a rifled/scoped barrel and never had any problem with any of them...also an old 1100 20gau. no problem.
> 
> Frank


 X2


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

My first two repeating shotguns were Wingmasters and I shot them for many years with no issues. I bought an 870 express in the nineties (3.5") and had nothing but problems with it. The bore was rough in the chamber, causing shells to stick and not eject, it was a rustomatic, and it failed to feed on a regular basis. Trigger assy full of plastic. Junk imo. I was very disappointed. I had thought I was buying a Wingmaster with cheap wood and finish. Not so. Since then I've had a lot of clients shooting them and it's just confirmed my experience. No better gun than an old Wingmaster and no greater POS than a 870 express or whatever they call them. 

I agree with the short shucking theory. I've done it and seen it done many times through the years and the two shells (the fresh one from the mag and the fired hull) both get caught in the action about like your picture. This can happen with the Wingmaster (or a model 12) as easily as with a express. I think you were just extremely unlucky to have the freaky deal of the fired brass striking the primer of the fresh shell just right. Sure glad you're OK.


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

happened to me about 6 yrs ago, buy a beretta and you wont have that problem


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Glad you got it worked out. I've heard good things about Rem's customer service.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I had a box of Remington dove loads today that wouldn't fire after struck by the firing pin. I thought it was the gun, put in some winchesters and it didn't skip a beat. I have never had this happen, I tried 6 strait shells,first teo cost me two dove,lol. I am going to tae the box back, they are defective and Remington WILL get a call and letter. What if that was the only box I had, that could have ruined a whole hunt.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

BigGarwood said:


> happened to me about 6 yrs ago, buy a beretta and you wont have that problem


If you short stroke any pump gun, I suppose this would be possible.

Over / Under???


----------



## vinniepop (Sep 20, 2009)

I have the same gun .were you rapid firing .let me know what Rem says


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I really am not surprised that this kind of thing is starting to happen: Way back when 2 3/4 was your only choice: it was pretty easy to design a rock-solid action to take them: which is exactly what Remington did with the 870. When they starting getting 3" shells, it started showing a few weaknesses, but no big deal. Now we're talking about a difference in stroke length that is WAY beyond the original theory... I would think it can't help but make ANY action less reliable... just a simple matter of trying to do too many things with one gun. There's a lot of differences that we're asking one gun to take all of: one gun (and one recoil pad) to do 3/4 oz. super light skeet loads and 1 3/8oz. 3.5"'s. Gas autos are doing a pretty good job of dealing with the difference. One way or another, it's a pretty tall order to ask a gun to cover that kind of range: I think overall they do a pretty good job doing it, but no matter who builds it, it's simply not going to be as bulletproof-reliable as a 2 3/4" only 870 Wingmaster from the 60's...


----------



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

Capn, and Sea Slug have it right. The 870 is by far one of the most reliable pump actions ever made. I have hunted in the salt marsh and the rice fields with them for years and I almost NEVER clean the thing. Mine are covered in rust by the end of the season and have each spent plenty of time in the mud or on the bottom of a marsh flat. I have actually cleaned mud out of it with a cattail while in the field and it kept on shooting.
The problem could ONLY have occurred by short stroking the action. The action on the super mag was designed to take such a wide variety of shell sizes that it is imperative that you cycle the action fully when using 2 3/4 shells as otherwise it will allow a second shell to be released from the magazine before the spent shell has been fully ejected. The results...well you are familiar with the results...


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Sea-Slug said:


> It looks like a screwdriver or knife mark on the primer. If you were trying to pry out a jammed shell and put enough force on the primer of the other round with a knife or screwdriver, I can see how it could happen. Were you trying to clear the gun with a tool of some kind?


I have seen this happen one other time It was from short stroking the gun the rim of the shell hit the other shells primer just right and same thing happend luckly no one was hurt, Check with Remington they will probably work with you. Glad everything turned out alright.
TRW


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it possible that when the 2nd shell was loaded into the plug area was not inserted all the way and it kicked back under the re load bar. Then once the breach was fired it also fired the shell stuck under the re load bar. I have had one slip under there a time or two.

I own one of these guns, and have shot 100's of boxes of shells dove, duck and goose hunting. Except for dove, i really only shoot 3" and 3.5" shells. Upon occaision I have short shucked and do not remember two shells in the chamber. I am sure I would remember that.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds like operator error.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

TRW said:


> I have seen this happen one other time It was from short stroking the gun the rim of the shell hit the other shells primer just right and same thing happend luckly no one was hurt, Check with Remington they will probably work with you. Glad everything turned out alright.
> TRW


 Was that you that posted another similar misfire a couple years back? I thought that one was a little different looking mark on the primer. Where did you get that quote, it had to be from that old thread. I vaguely remember it. I once saw a round discharge when it was trying to be cleared with a pocketknife. But in the case we are talking about now, I also think it was a shortshuck. The other may well have been one also, I cant remember. If it was you, did Remington make any amends on it? How long ago was that?


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

O.K.- I figured out what is going on. This Thread is over a year old. LOL! Sorry, I get confused easy!


----------

